# Sontje Peplow Mix 7x



## Christian1972 (25 Aug. 2009)

Vorbemerkung:

Unter den folgenden Fotos sind auch einige Fakes. 
Es gibt hier in diesem Forum zwar einen Thread für Fakes von Internationalen Stars, aber leider (noch) keinen Thread für Fakes von Deutschen Stars. 
Aus diesem Grund bringe ich diese Fotos hier mit unter (ich hoffe, das ist o.k.).

*Sontje Peplow alias Lisa Dagdelen aus der Lindenstraße:*


----------



## menne1 (25 Aug. 2009)

Hallo Christian! bitte vorher die Regeln durchlesen.
Deutsche Fakes sind Grundsätzlich Verboten.
Also für nächste mal Regeln lesen!!!!!


----------



## Christian1972 (25 Aug. 2009)

menne1 schrieb:


> Hallo Christian! bitte vorher die Regeln durchlesen.
> Deutsche Fakes sind Grundsätzlich Verboten.
> Also für nächste mal Regeln lesen!!!!!



Aha. Und warum sind deutsche Fakes verboten, internationale Fakes aber erlaubt? Welchen Grund gibt es dafür? 

Vielleicht solltet ihr den Sinn dieser Regel mal überdenken. 

Abgesehen davon hätte dieser "Hinweis" auch in einem netteren Ton stattfinden können.


----------



## Tokko (25 Aug. 2009)

Christian1972 schrieb:


> Aha. Und warum sind deutsche Fakes verboten, internationale Fakes aber erlaubt? Welchen Grund gibt es dafür?
> 
> Vielleicht solltet ihr den Sinn dieser Regel mal überdenken.



Der Sinn der Sache ist ganz einfach.

Deutsche Stars sind klagefreudiger als internationale Stars.


----------



## uther (30 Aug. 2009)

Von ihr könnte es ruhig noch etwas mehr geben


----------



## wiesengruen (30 Mai 2010)

Christian1972 schrieb:


> Vorbemerkung:
> 
> Unter den folgenden Fotos sind auch einige Fakes.
> Es gibt hier in diesem Forum zwar einen Thread für Fakes von Internationalen Stars, aber leider (noch) keinen Thread für Fakes von Deutschen Stars.
> ...



Hallo,

ich kann nicht erkennen, was an diesen Bilden gefaked sein soll...?

Wirklich schade, dass es nicht "mehr" von ihr gibt... ;-)

Gruß
wiesengruen


----------



## Punisher (1 Juni 2010)

Scharfes Teil


----------



## country62 (14 Dez. 2010)

tolle bilderchen da gibt es nichts zu meckern!!!!!!


----------



## Weltenbummler (16 Dez. 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder von der Süßen.


----------



## hotrod75 (12 Jan. 2012)

:thumbup:


Christian1972 schrieb:


> Vorbemerkung:
> 
> Unter den folgenden Fotos sind auch einige Fakes.
> Es gibt hier in diesem Forum zwar einen Thread für Fakes von Internationalen Stars, aber leider (noch) keinen Thread für Fakes von Deutschen Stars.
> ...


----------



## michaer (15 Nov. 2015)

Danke, ein heisser Feger!


----------

